# Best Denver Area Shops and Pro Challenge Viewing???



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello, i will be in the Denver area Aug19-26. (Our hotel is in Englewood.)

I was just wondering what the Biggest/Best cycling related shops are in the Denver area. I am interested in mostly Road and a little Mountain. I know CO is the capitol of Cycling, so i am excited to see bigger/more stocked shops than i go to in the Midwest.

Also where are good places to rent Road Bikes and Mountain bikes?? 

Also i was planning on watching the Pro Challenge stages 5,6, and 7. I have never spectated at a large Pro race before......What do i need to know to get the most out of my spectating experiences? What time should i find a spot along the route etc.??? 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Nice Jon…Englewood…near me. 

You’ll find our friends at our LBS “Bike Source” at University and C470 (entrance on County line, front store faces C470 and the bike path), a nice place to visit. Brand new Specialized store design, huge, along with fitting studio. Great folks who always help us out. Hell, then afterwards take your “machine” lust after you’re done with the bikes and go west a couple of miles down C470 at Lucent and stop in to the BMW dealership. Take the elevator in the parts department downstairs and see the new M6. Hot  

Insofar as the USAProCC: We have a number of friends on UHCPro Cycling and we tend to hang about them but also mull about with all the teams well prior to start during warm up’s as wrenches tune bikes for the day. BTW, if you want to really “know” what the hell is going on inside any race, talk to a German or Brussels pro wrench in broken English…it does not get better than that!

Wife and I tend to do some riding on course pre-race reaching out to less crowded spots as we’re tired of the both the start line and finish line madhouse…fun and very amped…but we’ve grown weary. We’ll be touching each stage at differing locations (with bikes without bikes) as we like to move about with a balance between near start and finish areas and will not be parked on any KOM tops as we want to be more mobile and have seen enough slow moving suffering  

For final we’ll be taking the train into Denver and traveling light to better deal with the throngs grabbing a vantage point to our liking.

I'm sure some other locals will bring forward some suggestions for you.

Enjoy your stay. I'm sure you'll have a great time.

Don


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

5,6, and 7 will be some good stages to watch. I will be working 5 and 7. If you feel like participating there may be time for you to volunteer. As Don mentioned, you could take the light rail right into Denver and get a great location to watch stage 7 as a volunteer. Not sure where you will be watching 5 but I will be in garden of the gods.

Don also mentioned Bike Source which is pretty good if you are into Specialized. Since you are going to stage 6 I would add Big Ring Cycles on 12th st. in Golden. Great shop.

Don do you work for Schomp?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Vecchios, Boulder. Not huge, but definitely worth a visit.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

jcgill said:


> Hello, i will be in the Denver area Aug19-26. (Our hotel is in Englewood.)
> 
> I was just wondering what the Biggest/Best cycling related shops are in the Denver area. I am interested in mostly Road and a little Mountain. I know CO is the capitol of Cycling, so i am excited to see bigger/more stocked shops than i go to in the Midwest.


I like Campus Cycles a lot - the store on Evans.

If a shop with character and kewlness factor is in order, check out Nice Bikes on South Broadway (not far from Campus). Several guys who worked at the old (and renowned) Denver Spoke opened Nice after DS closed. Not a big shop and they don't have tons of cool bits to buy. They sell Willier & Pinarello bikes and are awesome guys who love bikes. They have a small showroom on Broadway, but the real treasure is the workshop around back by the alley.

I go to the Bike Source store @ University and Yale a lot.

If you're up that way, Wheat Ridge Cyclery is always worth a stop.

Both have good inventory.

If you want to rent a road bike I might suggest you try Paul's in the Riverpoint Center near Hampden and Santa Fe. That's technically Sheridan, but right across the road from Englewood. They rent Masi road bikes. Good guys. The shop overlooks the Platte River Trail.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> 5,6, and 7 will be some good stages to watch. I will be working 5 and 7. If you feel like participating there may be time for you to volunteer. As Don mentioned, you could take the light rail right into Denver and get a great location to watch stage 7 as a volunteer. *Not sure where you will be watching 5 but I will be in garden of the gods.*



I am trying to figure out how each stage works.......like what time do they close/open the roads and when should i be in position along the road.....what happens before or after the riders come thru etc.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips guys, i am going to call Paul's tommorow and see about renting a road bike. 

So for i have on my List of ideas for this trip: 
Pikes Peak
Moots and Erikson in steamboat springs 
Rafting/Kayaking 
Hidee (sp?) Gold Mine tour
Ride some XC trails
Watch the Pro Challenge 
Eat at Smashburger

Any other CO attractions i should add to my list?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

+1 on Wheatridge Cyclery owned by former pro Ron Kiefel with lots of cool memorabilia on the walls. They had one of Zabriski's TT bikes on display a few weeks ago, not sure if it's still there or not. Excel sports in Boulder has tons and tons of cool gear in stock in their warehouse, but their retail space is pretty small. 

I didn't know Denver Spoke had closed. Bummer.  Used to be our main shop when we lived in Littleton.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Rokh On said:


> Big Ring Cycles on 12th st. in Golden. Great shop.
> 
> *Don do you work for Schomp*?


Big Ring Cycle and Wheatridge (another post) are a plus.

Rokh On: No...I don't work for Lisa, but I'll visit now and then for service and take time to look at some other machines as wonderful as bikes


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Larkburger > Smashburger


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> I didn't know Denver Spoke had closed. Bummer.  Used to be our main shop when we lived in Littleton.


Yeah, Dong died a few years back. Sudden and unexpected. The people who took over kinda ran the shop into the ground. David & Kent opened Nice Bike after that.

A shop called City Velo is in the old Denver Spoke building. Kind of a boutique shop. They sell Colnago, Mercyx and some other hi-end rides.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Juicy Burgers And Dogs > Larkburger



GRAVELBIKE said:


> Larkburger > Smashburger


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

jcgill said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys, i am going to call Paul's tommorow and see about renting a road bike.
> 
> So for i have on my List of ideas for this trip:
> Pikes Peak
> ...


Lots to do. 

In Steamboat, Kent Eriksen's place is right next store to Orange Peel Bikes. You can rent both MTB and road bikes at Orange Peel. There's lots of nice road (and MTB, duh) in Steamboat. Orange Peel can help you. 

In Boulder, the aforementioned Vecchios is great, but you should check out University Bikes for more rentals. You can ride some of the roads that the Pros will ride. There's also a decent MTB ride up at the Betasso Preserve. You can reach it via a bike path and a new connector trail just off of Fourmile Canyon. On the extreme north end of Boulder there is a really nice shop that focuses on Cyclocross called Boulder Cycle Sport. Lot's of good, high-end CX stuff there. 

The Stage 6 finish on top of Flagstaff Mountain may be the place to be. The City of Boulder in its infinite wisdom rolleyes is limiting the amount of people at the finish, however. Spectators will need a green wristband to be admitted in the area. They are available at any bike shop. I have a bunch of extra wristbands so if you decide to watch the finish and you can't find one, PM me and I can get you some. 

Forget the rafting and the kayaking. May/June are the best months and we've had a very dry year. Tubing in the Yampa at Steamboat may be a possibility though.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

can someone post couple of good routes (map-my-ride) for boulder and near Westminster?


----------



## jeepman (Nov 6, 2005)

If you are coming down to Pikes Peak stop in and check out Criterium Cycles, just off I-25 on your way. Also on your way is Pro Cycling. Lots of great shops in COS could spend a day just visiting them.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

One other note to mention. Love them or hate them, Phil and Paul will be at Wheatridge Cyclery on the evening of Aug. 25th during the Challenge.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

A little off the beaten path, but gives Vecchios a run for the money as the "cool" shop in the metro area. Think of them as Vecchios south. If you like steel, Italian or vintage, this is your shop.

Home


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Mootsie said:


> A little off the beaten path, but gives Vecchios a run for the money as the "cool" shop in the metro area. Think of them as Vecchios south. If you like steel, Italian or vintage, this is your shop.
> 
> Home


That place looks amazing! Defiantly added to my list! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Heads up for those that may not know yet. If you are planning on watching the race up on Flagstaff, they a regulating the number of people by issueing arm bands. I'm not sure of the total number allowed or where you can get the arm bands but I think most of the LBS around Golden or Boulder may have them.

I really have no clue how the process works but thought I would put it out here just as an F.Y.I. for those heading up there.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I just returned home from my 8 day CO vacation. This was by far the best vacation i have ever taken. The state is definitely the most beautiful of all 50, the people are all friendly, and the weather was gorgeous.

I visited most of the shops mentioned, Golden, Big Ring, Peak, Vecchios, Skratch Labs, University, Creekside....everyone was super friendly and i got some cool shirts and jerseys, as well as seeing lots of eyecandy.

I rode in Golden and Boulder, climbed Lookout and Flagstaff, as well as putting in some miles around the towns. The climbs were awesome, (in the Midwest 500+ feet of elevation change is hard to find even on a 100 mile ride! Lol). 

The 3 hour drive to Steamboat was filled with amazing scenery, grades, and tunnels. The drive seemed like mere minutes, the Moots factory was very nice to see, as was Orange Peel.

For the Pro Challenge, i was at the 100m marker in Colorado Springs, and on Flagstaff in Boulder, and i was downtown in the morning before the TT, but didnt get to see the race because i got Broncos tickets for the 2pm game.


I just wanted to take a minute to thank each and every one of you Colorado residents for your advise in this thread, and for making Colorado the nicest state i have every visited. I will defiantly have to vacation there again.........or find a job there and move there!:thumbsup:

Thanks again,
Jon


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

jcgill said:


> I just returned home from my 8 day CO vacation. This was by far the best vacation i have ever taken. The state is definitely the most beautiful of all 50, the people are all friendly, and the weather was gorgeous.
> 
> I visited most of the shops mentioned, Golden, Big Ring, Peak, Vecchios, Skratch Labs, University, Creekside....everyone was super friendly and i got some cool shirts and jerseys, as well as seeing lots of eyecandy.
> 
> ...


It is a great state. I moved here about 20 years ago from Wisconsin and will probably be buried here. It is nice to be reminded of how lucky we are to live in an area with so many great places to see and things to do. The weather is hard to beat as well. I don't miss the midwest humidity or the long cold spells. I can bike year round in CO.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Mootsie said:


> It is a great state. I moved here about 20 years ago from Wisconsin and will probably be buried here. It is nice to be reminded of how lucky we are to live in an area with so many great places to see and things to do. The weather is hard to beat as well. I don't miss the midwest humidity or the long cold spells. I can bike year round in CO.


Same here. I moved here from MN 25 years ago and love it for all the same reasons Mootsie cites.

In addition to the humidity and cold, I don't miss mosquitos either. I do miss my Mom's Hot Dish and Leinenkugel's beer.

@jcgill - come back and visit us again. Maybe we can get some people off this board together for a group ride or something.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Samadhi said:


> @jcgill - come back and visit us again. Maybe we can get some people off this board together for a group ride or something.


I will certainly be back, Southwest airlines has $140 round trip tickets from Chicago Midway to Denver quite often......now i just need to figure out how to buy more vacation days from work!!!


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

jcgill said:


> I will certainly be back, Southwest airlines has $140 round trip tickets from Chicago Midway to Denver quite often......now i just need to figure out how to buy more vacation days from work!!!


One thing you could consider .....

Train your ballz off and come back in June to do Ride the Rockies - 5-6 days riding in the Thin Air.


----------

